# تعلم HVAC, HVAC Control و كل ما تريد احترافه فى التكييف و التبريد



## captainhass (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل عام و أنتم بخير

حبيت اطرح موضوع سريع

و هو خاص بكل مهندس يمتهن التكييف و التبريد

فى هذا الكورس المؤلف من حوالى 130 فيديو 

فى التكييف و التبريد و صيانتهما و الشحن بالفريون 

و التحكم و التنظيف

و اختيار المعدات

فهو لمحاضر واحد يشرح عمليا أمامك

و قد يصل فى بعض الأحيان أن يصور مشاهد من عمله فى الصيانة فى المنازل مثلا






















































لعل هذا الكورس أن ينفعكم

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/ref_aircon.php

أتمنى أن تردوا على الموضوع

للتأكد من مدى استفادتكم

و السلام عليكم​


----------



## captainhass (2 ديسمبر 2009)

وين الردود ياباشمهندسين
و لا الموضوع ما عجبكم​


----------



## captainhass (2 ديسمبر 2009)

منتظر ردودكم يا شباب ان أعجبكم الموضوع
و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان اكون قد ساهمت فى افادة طلاب العلم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## mohamed mech (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و جزاك الله عنا خير
فعلا من افضل طرق تعلم الكنترول هى المشاهدة الفعلية لعمليات التوصيل لاجزاء دوائر التحكم


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و جزاك الله عنا خير
> فعلا من افضل طرق تعلم الكنترول هى المشاهدة الفعلية لعمليات التوصيل لاجزاء دوائر التحكم



يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم

و جزاكم الله خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

عبده عبد المجيد قال:


> شكرررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




يعطيك العافية

و جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​ ​


----------



## usamaawad40 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير أخي الكريم


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

usamaawad40 قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير أخي الكريم



يعطيك العافية

و جزاكم الله خير على الرد الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

انما أنت أيام فاغتنمها​


----------



## السياب احمد (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك با مهندس امدنا بالمزيد


----------



## rama cool (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور علي تعبك


----------



## captainhass (22 ديسمبر 2009)

rama cool قال:


> مشكور علي تعبك




يعطيك العافية

و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى ان أكون قد افدتكم ان شاء الله​


----------



## hassan3970311 (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
مع الشكر,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## captainhass (10 يناير 2010)

hassan3970311 قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> مع الشكر,,,,,,,,,,,,




يعطيك العافية
وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (13 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​*​
​


----------



## captainhass (2 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## captainhass (4 فبراير 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> مشكور يا الغالى



* يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم​*​​


----------



## البلايلى (5 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع عادى وبسيط


----------



## احسان الشبل (6 فبراير 2010)

نطمح للاكثر وفقكم الله لعملكم


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية على ردودكم
و جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## م.محمد على يوسف (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور يا باش مهندس


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

م.محمد على يوسف قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور يا باش مهندس



* يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم​​*​


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (6 فبراير 2010)

الله عليك يهندسه نرجو المزيد من هذا الفديو المعلم فى اجزاء اخرى فى التكييف


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​​


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان ينفع هذا الموضوع طلاب العلم فى كل مكان

ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## برنس العرب (16 أبريل 2010)

شكر يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## صفى الدين حلمى (17 أبريل 2010)

موقع ممتاز و يارب يبارك لك على المجهود ده


----------



## captainhass (17 أبريل 2010)

صفى الدين حلمى قال:


> موقع ممتاز و يارب يبارك لك على المجهود ده



*جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## خادم محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## captainhass (18 أبريل 2010)

خادم محمد قال:


> الله يبارك فيك



 *جزاكم الله خير*​
​


----------



## captainhass (22 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير
و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (18 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (23 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (4 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## pora (5 يوليو 2010)

تمام والله حاجة كويسة


----------



## issam.alhiti (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبورك فيك ، لسه بنعمل داون لود
عصام الهيتي


----------



## Al heety (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ولو انا مشارك جديد في هذا المنتدى البديع
احب ان اقدم رأي المتواضع او مجرد طلب بسيط من حضرتك الا وهو ان تشارك بمواضيع باللغة العربية وترفق معها المصادر للذي يود ان يطلع عليها وان تكن بالانكليزية.
وشكرا


----------



## captainhass (6 يوليو 2010)

issam.alhiti قال:


> شكرا وبورك فيك ، لسه بنعمل داون لود
> عصام الهيتي





al heety قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ولو انا مشارك جديد في هذا المنتدى البديع
> احب ان اقدم رأي المتواضع او مجرد طلب بسيط من حضرتك الا وهو ان تشارك بمواضيع باللغة العربية وترفق معها المصادر للذي يود ان يطلع عليها وان تكن بالانكليزية.
> وشكرا




جزاكم الله كل خير​ بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## hossam eldin allam (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً يا هندسة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## nofal (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م سامى زكى (20 أغسطس 2012)

*رائع جدا يا هنسة
جزيت الخير و أكلت الطير وأسكنك الله الفردوس*​


----------



## MELO77 (21 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك و كان هدا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bagan (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شي حلو 
الله يجزيك الخير ويزيدك من واسع رزقة


----------



## كاسر (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*



موقع رائع ومفيد جدا جدا

جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خير وبارك لك في وقتك ومالك وصحتك*​


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## mahmoud amat (3 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عباس غوبر (3 نوفمبر 2012)

وفقك الله


----------



## حمدي النمر (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء...وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hlium (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه وبركاته الرابط لم يفتح معاى مالمشكله افيدونى بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hlium (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط مافتح معاى افيدونى مالمشكله جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 ديسمبر 2012)

thankxx


----------



## محمد علواني (14 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## رحالكو (15 يناير 2013)

مش راضي يفتح يا جماعة


----------



## nidhalmaissa (15 يناير 2013)

Thaks for your effort but link seems broken;-)


----------



## عبقري التكييف (1 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## فلسطيني حتى النخاع (1 فبراير 2013)

*كتب الله اجرك الغاالي مشكووور
*


----------



## captainhass (20 فبراير 2013)

لو هناك مشكلة فى الروابط يمكنك الإطلاع على المحتويات من هنا

Power HVAC-Refrigeration-Air conditioning online training​


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (20 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يستجيب


----------



## silver star (20 فبراير 2013)

الموقع لا يعمل


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (28 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع قيم جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## agordat1977 (29 أغسطس 2013)

*الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## nasserf (7 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

